# Jessica Simpson + Mom jeans?



## McRubel (Jan 28, 2009)

(Jan. 26) - The combination of a large chest and high-waisted pants is not flattering, just ask Jessica Simpson.

Appearing at the 99.9 Kiss Country 24th Annual Chili Cook Off in Florida, Simpson took the stage in a cleavage bearing tank top and mom jeans, which don't do anything for her figure.

SOURCE: Simpson Proves Not Everyone Should Wear Mom Jeans


----------



## Darla (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm hating the belt


----------



## daer0n (Jan 28, 2009)

She's looking a bit overweight lately..those jeans need to die, they are just plain awful.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 28, 2009)

Well... her hair still looks nice



.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've always thought she had a nice figure, and these clothes certainly don't flatter her at all. They make her look tubby... not unless she has stacked on a few over the Christmas season..


----------



## Ozee (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice hair but why does she look so boxy she has always looked so wonderful.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2009)

dude. I think it's a combo of things. Ugly mum jeans, hideous, unflattering belt, photos taken from below that makes her look fatter than she is, SOME weightgain.

All together - really unflattering photo!


----------



## speedy (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh wow, that looks awful.


----------



## Karren (Jan 28, 2009)

Ewwww!! She looks like she's aged... Poorly!!


----------



## Andi (Jan 28, 2009)

she definitely looks like she gained some weight. And hello camel toe


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 28, 2009)

That's one of the things that sucks about being short...just gaining a couple of pounds is instantly noticeable.

As far as the clothes go...girl needs a stylist stat! lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 28, 2009)

These clothes do absolutely nothing for her figure. Is it even possible for shorties like us to wear mom jeans? Not that I want to...


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha I don't think even my mum would wear those jeans





Some people might be able to pull off the high-waisted jeans but they don't flatter her at all.


----------



## Darla (Jan 28, 2009)

awww so she put on a little weight, and not looking her best at least i won't have to fight off Tony Romo this time....


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 28, 2009)

I can see People or US using these photos to announce her "unconfirmed" pregnancy.

To be honest, I think Jessica looks fabulous - but the jeans need to go.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she definitely looks like she gained some weight. And hello camel toe



HAHA! camel toe, i didn't even notice it at first LOL!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jan 28, 2009)

She definitely gained some weight. I hate those jeans and belt!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 28, 2009)

uhm...she looks like she is wearing the slimming depends. And EW @ camel toe.


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Not a flattering look at all. She does look like she's putting weight on though.


----------



## Darla (Jan 28, 2009)

they just had Ashley on TV (E i think it was) going on a rant about her sister. Can't say i blame Ashley because its not like Jessica looks hideous or anything. But i do think it would be better if she just ignored it. Now its becoming a big deal. NOT!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 28, 2009)

Are those supposed to be the high waist jeans style? Wow.. they're not for her at all...


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like she's put on some weight, but her hair and skin still look great though, her skin looks really smooth in the pictures. For some reason, I thought she resembles Anna Nicole Smith in the pics.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 30, 2009)

She is def being ripped in the press over this...especially by the new york post off all things.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought these were mean


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Apparently she went from a size 2 to a size 8 (she's around 5'2"). That's not fat at all, but it is a significant weight gain for such a short period of time!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thoase jeans really are awful and quite clearly do nothing for her, but her hair look great as always


----------



## bC_0614 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea the clothes...........not working lol. and although it LOOKS like shes gain weight (regardless if she really has or not) it isnt by all means shes fat or unappealing. She @ least looks healthy and seems to be @ a normal weight, so it shuldn be sucha crime right?????


----------



## Andi (Feb 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Apparently she went from a size 2 to a size 8 (she's around 5'2"). That's not fat at all, but it is a significant weight gain for such a short period of time! Jessica is a hottie for sure, and I donÂ´t think the weight gain is horrible! But Jessica Simpson...a size 2? I find that hard to believe, she seemed to curvy to be a 2


----------



## katana (Feb 4, 2009)

Her figure is fine. She is at a healthy weight, and looks nice.

I think it is the clothing and photo angles that make it worse.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But Jessica Simpson...a size 2? I find that hard to believe, she seemed to curvy to be a 2 Well, she is very short...that plays a big role in it. In her Newylweds show that she did, she mentioned being pressured into losing weight until she weighed 102 at one point for a music video. So that definitely could be a size 2. I weigh 95 right now (and I'm not exactly bone thin, either), and I'm a 0/1.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Feb 8, 2009)

Urgh This is why nobody should be wearing the high waisted jeans (as in, what people referred to as "grandpa pants" only two years ago when it wasnt fashionable) and belts around their middle! Even a middle sized and PROBABLY quite slim in real life woman looks fat. I dont know why this trend exists - im sure anyone who currently wears this trend will be throwing away photos of themselves wearing it in a few years time.


----------



## McRubel (Feb 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Her figure is fine. She is at a healthy weight, and looks nice.I think it is the clothing and photo angles that make it worse.


----------



## jwicc (Feb 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These clothes do absolutely nothing for her figure. Is it even possible for shorties like us to wear mom jeans? Not that I want to... I LOVE mom jeans, and I've seen some short girls look ADORABLE in them. We went bowling with some friends a few weeks ago, and the girls next to our lane were BFFs in matching mom jeans with matching half-sleeve tattoos. They were basically the coolest things ever. They were TINY too, probably not much over 5'1 and a size 0/2.
I, however, went to Urban to try on the jeans... and it was pretty awful. I'm smaller than J. Simps, but I looked like my mom.

Hips. Coming. At. You.

I took them off and vowed to never speak of the incident again.


----------



## amber_nation (Feb 10, 2009)

She's far from fat but should stay away from jeans or maybe belts like those. But I'm sure after all the negativity and hatred in the media she is at home right now starving herself for a skinny comeback. This reminds me of the guitarist from Poison saying it was more socially acceptable for him to be a drug addict than to be fat. And I think it's funny that the ET/Extra/Inside edition shows slammed her one day and the next seemed to take her side and wonder why everyone was being mean.


----------



## RoxRae (Feb 10, 2009)

Bless her heart. That outfit is just so unflattering on her. I feel sorry for her and the criticism she's been taking over this. That was just a really unfortunate wardrobe choice.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 10, 2009)

My God....yeah the jeans make her look bad....no she is not fat......if she gained weight so what? All the articles about her and news clips arent even worth it...a thin gal gains weight and it seems that the whole entertainment world wants to witch hunt her.


----------



## McRubel (Feb 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jwicc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hips. Coming. At. You.
I took them off and vowed to never speak of the incident again.

HAHAHAHAA! I know that feeling all too well!


----------



## candygalore (Feb 11, 2009)

I have to agree with darla! Because we all live in a society that thinks we all have to look a certain way to be fabulous if you don't do that, they put you in the spotligth like they did with jessica simpson and raven from the disney channel when she wear a green dress to the premier of tinker bell the movie.ever since then this two poor girls have being the joke of everyone, now you know there has being times were people wear something that at the moment you thought it look cute but maybe it didn't flatter your shape so what!!!!!! So what if you are fat or thin or ugly or pretty that dosent make you who you are what makes you who you are is much more then fat or thin or pretty or ugly.


----------



## tinktink22 (Feb 11, 2009)

i think ppl should have backed off when she gained weight. but when she started using the bad press to put her name out again I thought she deserved it. Come on shes on every cover of every tabloid this month!


----------



## Flowind (Feb 15, 2009)

I think media should give her a break, and coming from a size 2 like me. Paparazzi know how to grab really unflattering photos. So what? I'm tired of hearing who's gained weight, who toned down weight. yeah, maybe she should have better attire, but hey, who's naturally born a good wardrober?


----------

